#ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 2014-11-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/appdev-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/12/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: App Development | File Manager Planning | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22347/file-manager-planning/
<akiva-thinkpad> hey all
<JoshStrobl> stop stalking me akiva-thinkpad!
<JoshStrobl> :D
<akiva-thinkpad> ha
<akiva-thinkpad> no
<akiva-thinkpad> .
<popey> hey all
<JoshStrobl> hey chicken chaser
<popey> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfSLFB3Q1KbyJ94GfaXPpozfAoS3Bo3ORtNEmtAhFOBRxDgZA?authuser=0&hl=en is the hangout URL if people want to join
<CarlosMazieri> hello
<oombap> sudo apt-get install mc
<Letozaf_> hello guys
<akiva-yellow-roo> Eyo
<popey> hey Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> :D
<popey> Letozaf_: ajalkane: CarlosMazieri https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfSLFB3Q1KbyJ94GfaXPpozfAoS3Bo3ORtNEmtAhFOBRxDgZA?authuser=0&hl=en
<popey> if you're able to join
<CarlosMazieri> hello all
<ajalkane> howdy
<akiva-yellow-roo> ajalkane, o/
<ajalkane> hi yellow akiva
<akiva-yellow-roo> hey
<akiva-yellow-roo> don't be jelly
<popey> should be live now
<JoshStrobl> We are live!
<oombap> nautilus?
<akiva-yellow-roo> oombap, new
<akiva-yellow-roo> not nautilus, but same idea
<DS-McGuire> Sorry guys, I just broke X.
<JoshStrobl> DS-McGuire, sounds like you need Mir
<akiva-yellow-roo> switch to mir
<akiva-yellow-roo> bah
<JoshStrobl> :D
<akiva-yellow-roo> you get the points
<DS-McGuire> You guys!! :L
 * JoshStrobl gains more Internet Points
<oombap> so this will replace nautilus?
<popey> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-filemanager-planning
<akiva-yellow-roo> oombap, plausibly!
<oombap> nice!
<oombap> can't wait
<oombap> it should be better than nautilus
<CarlosMazieri> there is a long path to replace nautilus
<ajalkane> but perhaps if oombap and other chaps join in the path will be travelled quicker ;)
<DS-McGuire> Replacing Nautilus is probably one of the hardest tasks.
<oombap> i'm a taxi driver :D i don't know how can i help :D
<oombap> free rides in berlin?
<ajalkane> haha
<oombap> will you guys drop the gradients in file manager?
<oombap> a nice solide white would be nice
<akiva-yellow-roo> So that is what templates are for!
<ajalkane> I think they're currently dropped at least until toolkit has related bugs fixed
<akiva-yellow-roo> geepers
<DS-McGuire> I always thought that was an odd feature...
<popey> CarlosMazieri: ajalkane are you watching/listening?
<ajalkane> nope, just ircing
<popey> because I'm saying things and I don't want to commit you to things :D
<popey> so the question is about the tasks in the etherpad
<CarlosMazieri> No, I am at work.
<popey> we are looking at the tasks and figuring out what the priorities should be on them.
<phoenixc1der> popey, where can we watch and listen?  I'm having trouble getting the link.
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/embed/2UIjnVv8Cvs
<popey> let me know if that doesn't work
<JoshStrobl> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22347/file-manager-planning/ or https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfSLFB3Q1KbyJ94GfaXPpozfAoS3Bo3ORtNEmtAhFOBRxDgZA?authuser=0&hl=en
<ajalkane> I'm okay with you people assigning priorities. That's just proper.
<phoenixc1der> Thank you.  This looks right.
<ajalkane> I'll try joining to watch
<DS-McGuire> popey, Wasn't there a guy to work on icons?
<popey> we have a guy working on icons, yes.
<popey> but I'm keen on community people getting involved there.
<akiva-yellow-roo> arto o/
<DS-McGuire> popey, Is there a tool for creating icons? When Nokia still made the Nokia N9 they had an icon maker that helped make icons and their shapes.
<popey> not that I'm aware of
<Guest95291> QUESTION: do you know if the filemanager would be the default file picking app for other application?
<DS-McGuire> That's a shame.
<ajalkane> That was actually third party app, but Ubuntu touch doesn't seem to have any specific shape for icons like N9 had so perhaps a helper app isn't needed?
<ajalkane> Guest95291: Filemanager can be used to pick files from other applications. That's user's choice.
<Guest95291> ok ok
<avoine> QUESTION: are you planning to use user directories with localization? (http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/xdg-user-dirs/)
<ajalkane> avoine: there is no bug report for that, so there's no current plans. You could file a bug about it?
<avoine> sure
<DS-McGuire> Rosetta just landed guys!!
<popey> yay
<DS-McGuire> moving at 34,000mph!
<ajalkane> Qt provides the Places so the localization might be ok again - listening from the hangouts
<popey> CarlosMazieri: is samba / nfs support still on your radar, and in progress
<oombap> meter per hour?
<CarlosMazieri> Yes, I intend to keep working on it, so far no news
<popey> ok
<avoine> ajalkane: about the filemanager as a file picker, is it set to be use for any file format/type?
<avoine> file preview would be cool
<ajalkane> avoine: all that are supported by Content-Hub. Bassically a fixed set
<ajalkane> yes, that would be cool
<DS-McGuire> How does an iPad do this?
<ajalkane> it's a pain in iPad
<DS-McGuire> ajalkane, Oh, I was hoping it was easy or something and we could work similar to that.
<ajalkane> I heard rumors that Content-Hub will get support for mime types somewhere down the line, so that will make it more powerful
<avoine> that's great news
<akiva-yellow-roo> I feel like a newb; that is a mime type?
<akiva-yellow-roo> o/
<ajalkane> a mime type is a string that defines what type a file is
<ajalkane> for example something like application/text to recognize text files
<DS-McGuire> WOO!
<ajalkane> you can use Places bottom pull-up to copy current path
<seb128> hey there, just reading the etherpad notes, is "being able to open files" something that has been discussed?
<ajalkane> seb128: no because I don't think opening of files is issue in the trunk version?
<seb128> ajalkane, dunno, I'm using touch rtm
<ajalkane> yeah the support was fixed some weeks ago so RTM might not have it yet
<seb128> k
<popey> seb128: new version of file manager _just_ published in the store. ☻
<seb128> popey, nice!
<ajalkane> woo!
<DS-McGuire> I have it!
 * seb128 installs
<DS-McGuire> Trying it now.
<seb128> k, it's working
<seb128> the content hub screen is weird though
<seb128> white background and no titles
<seb128> or it's white on white and they can't be read
<seb128> you can see the icons though
<ajalkane> that kind of live search requires platform support (tracker or some other file indexing database)
<DS-McGuire> seb128, Argee, the white is a bit odd and there are no names.
<popey> seb128: i think there's a bug on that which akiva-yellow-roo filed
<ajalkane> yeah it's, I think, SDK bug... so waiting for resolution for that. But opening files work even if it looks a bit silly ;)
<DS-McGuire> Show hidden files?
<CarlosMazieri> yes
<ajalkane> DS-McGuire: is that gone?
<akiva-yellow-roo> show hidden is already there
<JoshStrobl> akiva-yellow-roo, in settings?
<ajalkane> Should be in view settings
<JoshStrobl> cool
<akiva-yellow-roo> JoshStrobl, mmmmm been awhile since I branched it
<DS-McGuire> ajalkane, It hasn't gone, that is something maybe I would put under show hidden files.
<JoshStrobl> should still make sure we have a CTRL+H support in File Manager for it
<popey> yeah, add to the list of keyboard shortcuts ☻
<ajalkane> JoshStrobl: yeah... can you add that to the etherpad?
<popey> ya
<popey> its there
<ajalkane> oh added already :)
<Letozaf_> QUESTION: at what time do you guys meet on Tuesdays
<Letozaf_> ?
<Letozaf_> on IRC
<DS-McGuire> Is the file manager going to be a default app? Or will it be like the terminal where you will have to install it?
<popey> seb128: are there any killer features of nautilus we're missing in the etherpad?
<DS-McGuire> Multi tab?
<JoshStrobl> DS-McGuire, multiple tabs is on the list
<ajalkane> akiva-yellow-roo: opening files is hard-coded in FileManager
<DS-McGuire> JoshStrobl, Sweet :)
<ajalkane> So there's bunch of file extensions that map to Content-Hub types
<seb128> popey, I'm looking
<popey> thanks
<ajalkane> Basically if you have several PDF viewing applications, then you will get list of them when you click a .pdf file
<seb128> popey, type completion would be nice
<popey> type completion?
<seb128> type ahead
<popey> oh
<seb128> being able to type letters on keyboard and have icons matching
<popey> yeah, agreed
<popey> thats basically search?
<popey> the "type in the window" thing nautilus does?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> search/filtering is a bit different
<seb128> type ahead is being about to do
<popey> yay, on the list
<seb128>  /us <enter> sh <enter> nau <enter>
<seb128> to go to /usr/share/nautilus
<popey> ah in the CTRL+L field?
<seb128> no
<popey> or in the main window?
<seb128> just type
<seb128> in the main window
<popey> right, yes. we should.
<ajalkane> so that's a desktop feature
<seb128> yes
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/appdev-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/12/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2.html
<ajalkane> yep definitely needed on desktop
<ajalkane> no advanced preferences currently
<ajalkane> there was plans to have "Open Terminal" in there
<DS-McGuire> Yes.
<ajalkane> but that wasn't possible
<CarlosMazieri> terminal needs to accept  another directory than 'home' to start from
<popey> yes, thats going to happen in terminal
<popey> we're working on that soon.
<DS-McGuire> Mark is doing his Q&A next: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22395/mark-shuttleworth-qa/
<ajalkane> cool, I'm gonna watch some mark
<popey> thanks guys!
<akiva-yellow-roo> cool
<JoshStrobl> same
<ajalkane> thank you guys, very interesting discussion
<akiva-yellow-roo> chewbakka in the house
<DS-McGuire> Thanks guys!!
<CarlosMazieri> Thank you all.
<avoine> indeed very interesting
<avoine> thanks!
<sialamucha> thanks guys!
<akiva-yellow-roo> thanks
<akiva-yellow-roo> was fun
<popey> \o/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: App Development | Ubuntu Developer Tools Center: community input | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22331/ubuntu-developer-tools-community-input/
<willcooke> This may or may not be the hangout on air link:
<willcooke> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_MCJPuCceE
<willcooke> hey aquarius
<willcooke> We're waiting for a couple of presenters to arrive, will get started soon...
<aquarius> ohai willcooke
<willcooke> aquarius, you get the link?
<aquarius> link?
<aquarius> you want me *in* the session? Sure
<aquarius> I have to bail a tiny bit early
<willcooke> thats fine
<willcooke> not long now all
<willcooke> ok
<didrocks> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-ubuntu-developer-tools-community-input
 * mhall119 was in the wrong room
<akiva-is-yellow> yeah!
<akiva-is-yellow> good goal
<didrocks> https://github.com/didrocks/ubuntu-developer-tools-center
<akiva-is-yellow> I have barely heard of this; and it wasn't clear to me what this was at the beginning.
<CheeseBurg> same
<CheeseBurg> My question is how up to date will software downloaded through this will be
<willcooke> CheeseBurg, as up to date as exists on the "source"
<willcooke> that's one of the main goals
<CheeseBurg> Will it auto update or is it connected to releases like software downloaded through the Ubuntu sotre
<willcooke> keep the IDEs etc up-to-date without being tied to a new release of Ubuntu
<CheeseBurg> willcooke: Thanks, good to know
<willcooke> CheeseBurg, it pulls it down from the main provider, not the software centre
<CheeseBurg> willcooke: Quick question, is the long term goal for creators of this software to add their stuff OR is there a team who does this?
<willcooke> long term, it would be great if upstream would provide integrations for us (it's very easy)
<willcooke> but short term, we expect to do the work
<akiva-is-yellow> Occassionally I get questions as to what is the best python ide; I use geany...
<mhall119> +1 geany, it's not so much an IDE, but it's a great programming editor
<akiva-is-yellow> but I do not know if it is best. Is this something this could tackle?
<akiva-is-yellow> true
<akiva-is-yellow> the ubuntu sdk has very mild python support; is this planned to be expanded?
<CheeseBurg> You guys should be pimping this more. This will really help out development
<mhall119> akiva-is-yellow: it depends on upstream QtCreator, but I don't think so
<willcooke> CheeseBurg, please help with the pimping :)
<akiva-is-yellow> CheeseBurg, would be nice to have an icon
<akiva-is-yellow> i'll place it on r/ubuntuappdev
<CheeseBurg> willcooke: If you have oracle java then I have people who will love this
<akiva-is-yellow> is there an ide that can build python projects?
<willcooke> CheeseBurg, I've added it to the list
<CheeseBurg> akiva-is-yellow: I have only seen one python ide and it is from the intellij guys
<akiva-is-yellow> CheeseBurg, link? I'd like to test it
<CheeseBurg> willcooke: I'm sold then.
<willcooke> :)
<akiva-is-yellow> lol!
<jrwren> YES! Love this.
<akiva-is-yellow> Fun way to bork your sdk
<CheeseBurg> akiva-is-yellow: https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/
<akiva-is-yellow> run "sudo ubuntu-sdk"
<CheeseBurg> havent used it tho
<akiva-is-yellow> lol
<jrwren> error: could not create '/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/PKGNAME': Permission denied
<didrocks> jrwren: yeah, just tried it as well
<willcooke> symlinks FTW
<akiva-is-yellow> ha ha
<akiva-is-yellow> oh my I am so glad I came to this meeting
<jrwren> we should get more python libs packaged into universe
<akiva-is-yellow> Quote: "At the moment we do "Punch people in the face" out of the box".
<jrwren> in pips defense, it doesn't install to system, it installs to /usr/local/
<didrocks> jrwren: yeah, but it's still available at a system level
<akiva-is-yellow> CheeseBurg, ah gross... JDK required...
<CheeseBurg> akiva-is-yellow: Yea all their stuff it is
<CheeseBurg> its hard to find a ide that isnt tho
<akiva-is-yellow> CheeseBurg, Qtcreator maybe should then just be extended
<akiva-is-yellow> I mean pyqt is a big thing
<CheeseBurg> I agree but it probably won't be done
<CheeseBurg> They are busy enough working on qt itself
<CheeseBurg> and Canonical is focusing more on Go
<akiva-is-yellow> CheeseBurg, yah busy is the key word here
<akiva-is-yellow> and Go is more interesting.
<akiva-is-yellow> this or Geany could be extended to do project files.
<akiva-is-yellow> that shouldnt be too difficult.
<CheeseBurg> But geany isnt an ide, it is an text editor
<CheeseBurg> making an editor into an ide is super complex
<CheeseBurg> it is why it hasnt been done yet
<akiva-is-yellow> CheeseBurg, it already supports autocomplete, syntax highlighting, indenting
<CheeseBurg> ^true
<CheeseBurg> but the rest is a lot more complex
<akiva-is-yellow> all it would need imo, is need a sidebar that can keep track of files in a project.
<CheeseBurg> that is why most new ides are based on eclipse
<CheeseBurg> akiva-is-yellow: isnt that jsut an addon?
<akiva-is-yellow> CheeseBurg, I don't know; if it exists; I'd take it.
<akiva-is-yellow> I mean; pardon my ignorance; but what else does a python ide need?
<didrocks> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-ubuntu-developer-tools-community-input
<CheeseBurg> akiva-is-yellow: wrong person to ask. but I was once looking for a python ide too. I just learned to love sublime text instead
<akiva-is-yellow> CheeseBurg, $
<akiva-is-yellow> I hear sublime is cool though
<akiva-is-yellow> I'd like to try it some time
<CheeseBurg> akiva-is-yellow: You can use it for free for a while
<CheeseBurg> try it for a week or so
<CheeseBurg> its like notepad++ but much better
<akiva-is-yellow> CheeseBurg, does it do python projects?
 * akiva-is-yellow is very meh on notepad++
<CheeseBurg> its just for write code so it does just about everything
<CheeseBurg> does not compile code at all
<CheeseBurg> but has syntax highlighting and such
<akiva-is-yellow> ha ha
<akiva-is-yellow> lol
<willcooke> questions from IRC anyone?
<willcooke> we're getting towards wrap up
<akiva-is-yellow> QUESTION: Icon for this app?
<akiva-is-yellow> QUESTION: Will all programming languages be supported?
<akiva-is-yellow> QUESTION: Developer tools beyond the IDEs? For example; bundling shutter for screenshotting? Bazaar explorer?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will Unity 8 have this as well?
<willcooke> CheeseBurg, eventually, yes
<CheeseBurg> willcooke: OK good
<didrocks> thanks everyone!
<akiva-is-yellow> I'm willing to get involved but I am still at a loss as to exactly what the roadmap looks like
<akiva-is-yellow> Can I put the t-shirt competition on ubuntuappdev irc?
<akiva-is-yellow> or are you guys being facetious?
<akiva-is-yellow> not irc, reddit*
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/appdev-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/12/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2.html
#ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 2014-11-13
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/appdev-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/13/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: App Development | Online Accounts for Scopes Developers (Apps too \;) | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22375/online-accounts-for-scopes-developers-apps-too/
<dbarth_> we're starting in 1 minute now
<alecu> hello!
<dbarth_> hi
<dbarth_> you can ask questions during the presentation
<dbarth_> and you can also join the hangout
 * dbarth_ waves at marcustomlinson :)
 * marcustomlinson \o
<alecu> QUESTION: can you guys publish the url to the slidedeck?
<alecu> QUESTION: what does the name "Repeater" mean in that example?
<alecu> dbarth_: mardy: ^
<dbarth_> alecu: the deck is at https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1_BnaAASynFES-kwHoiIh2e9V2nBpYak5h_vmLfAbSIA/edit#slide=id.g187887df3_20
<dbarth_> i will also share it on the event page afterwards
<alecu> thanks
<alecu> ah, I understand about the Repeater now, I thought it was part of Online Accounts.
<alecu> thanks too :-)
 * alecu loves the Online Accounts API for Scopes
<dbarth_> :) thanks alecu
 * marcustomlinson me too! :)
<tedg> mardy, Does the plugin UI have to be QML? Or just connect to Mir?
<alecu> QUESTION: what's the security model for the Online Accounts Plugins? Is the QML run confined or in the same process as the Online Accounts main UI?
<tedg> Specifically thinking about things like HTML UIs
<tedg> That seems like a bug :-/
<tedg> Cool, it'd be nice to make them confined and just rely on the Mir connection.
<alecu> getting rid of the manual review sounds great, thanks for working on that.
<tedg> That way we don't restrict app devs who might have a different toolkit already working.
<dbarth_> tedg: yep, makes sense; it's coming soon, as mardy had just started a sprint on that very task
<dbarth_> has just started
<tedg> mardy, dbarth_, is there a diagram or doc on how it's expected to work in *the future* :-)
<dbarth_> tedg: hmm, not really, but we could start from the detailed diagram in the presentation
<dbarth_> you guys want to join the hangout at the end?
<tedg> dbarth_, Eh, don't know that I have anything to add, just want to stay ahead of the changes.
<dbarth_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gtfwtxznvtczgp3nti4tcfy2vya
<dbarth_> nw, we could interview alberto to draw that diagram update for ex.
<alecu> I'm also using online accounts via the scopes API for the click scope
<alecu> thanks guys for this session
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: App Development | Calendar Planning | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22343/calendar-planning/
<dobey> it's not oauth at all
<alecu> thanks, cheers!
<dbarth_> thanks mardy, marcustomlinson, alecu and tedg for contributing to this session
<mardy> dobey: OK, my mistake
<dbarth_> and dobey!
<dobey> it's a password authenticated REST API which you can get a token from, and that token is compatible with OAuth 1.0a. so the signing requests side is the same as oauth, but the token acquisition is completely different
<dobey> which is why we have the library and are storing things differently
<popey> mihir: I'll paste the link
<popey> mihir: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeQJLw8gmBlyU2wetYPVBTMwXHJQkEilB-ZHePxp9ing5XXrQ?authuser=0&hl=en
<dobey> anyway, different session now :)
<popey> kunal: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeQJLw8gmBlyU2wetYPVBTMwXHJQkEilB-ZHePxp9ing5XXrQ?authuser=0&hl=en
<kunal> ok
<kunal> I will come back, I need to change my laptop
<DS-McGuire> lmao
<popey> kk
<popey> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-calendar-planning
<mihir> hi WIP pad http://pad.ubuntu.com/DnXPSYyHVF
<mihir> kunal: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeQJLw8gmBlyU2wetYPVBTMwXHJQkEilB-ZHePxp9ing5XXrQ?authuser=0&hl=en
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: Are we only talking about it on the phone? Or are we talking about the tablet as well?
<mihir> gventuri: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeQJLw8gmBlyU2wetYPVBTMwXHJQkEilB-ZHePxp9ing5XXrQ?authuser=0&hl=en
<gventuri> mihir: still doing the email revew ;-)
<gventuri> mihir: 5 minutes
<mihir> gventuri: no issues, whenever you get time :)
<popey> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-calendar-planning
<SidPayton> QUESTION: Sorry for beeing of topic. Will there be a weather app session? Can't find it. I'm really burning to See the new design.
<DS-McGuire> SidPayton, I can't see one for this week: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/2014-11-13/
<mihir> popey: re-joining
<popey> gventuri: http://pad.ubuntu.com/DnXPSYyHVF
<DS-McGuire> You need a license to sync with exchange? God damn...
<DS-McGuire> What about getting events from an email?
<DS-McGuire> popey, What about getting events from an email?
<kunal_> DS-McGuire, Can you provide some example for the same ?, do you mean to parse email and create evnt ?
<DS-McGuire> kunal_, Like this on the iPhone: http://www.imore.com/how-send-calendar-event-invitations-using-iphone-or-ipad
<kunal_> DS-McGuire, thanks
<DS-McGuire> kunal_, No problem :)
<DS-McGuire> popey, Yes, and you can add it to your calender.
<dobey> popey: calendar invitations have a special MIME attachment
<dobey> MIME was developed and added to e-mail explicitly for such things
<dobey> gmail sees the ical attachment
<DS-McGuire> popey, using the content hub?
<popey> thanks dobey
<popey> DS-McGuire: perhaps, yes.
<dobey> if you send yourself an event e-mail, you can see what evolution, thunderbird, gmail, etc all do for it
<DS-McGuire> Nope, I am all out.
<dobey> why not automatic? if you have location magic enabled in the calendar app, why not have location automatically show you "today is a public holiday"
<dobey> don't add events to the calendar, but just have it be a separate calendar source
<DanChapman> it would be cool to import ical/ics from dekko. We have it in place to export the attachments but no where to send them to atm
 * dobey recalls his time of working on evolution
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: App Development | Porting Apps to Ubuntu | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22383/appdev-1411-porting-apps/
<popey> thanks everyone
<popey> dobey: noted ☻
<DS-McGuire> Thanks guys :D
<didrocks> mhall119: want me to join this one?
<mhall119> didrocks: if you can, I think you'd add valuable insight
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeMQsFeC6JDpf1_tvsWfXh3L6DvrdFqpNLS8RuLpEMovXJZIQ?authuser=0&hl=en for anybody who wants to join
 * didrocks remove the hl=en :p
<didrocks> http://developer.android.com/reference/packages.html
<didrocks> http://developer.android.com/training/basics/activity-lifecycle/index.html
<didrocks> http://developer.android.com/design/material/index.html
<didrocks> http://developer.android.com/design/patterns/index.html
<didrocks> http://developer.android.com/design/patterns/actionbar.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/appdev-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/13/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: App Development | More appdev/scope code examples | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22364/appdev-1411-more-code-examples/
<dholbach> popey, mhall119: is anyone of you guys going to run this one?
<mhall119> I assume you are, since you're the creator
<dholbach> ooooooook
<popey> dholbach: not me.
<dholbach> anyone wants to join the hangout?
<dholbach> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/cookbook/
<dpm> http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/cookbook
<dpm> https://djangosnippets.org/
<dpm> https://djangosnippets.org/snippets/
 * alecu looks
<dpm> https://djangosnippets.org/snippets/10423/
<dholbach> any more input from IRC?
<dholbach> https://djangosnippets.org/users/adamlofts/
<alecu> dpm: I see that djangosnippets.org is based on Cab: https://github.com/django-de/djangosnippets.org/tree/master/cab so, QUESTION: were you able to find out if forking from djangosnippets is better than just using cab?
<alecu> I found out about that while checking if this would support syntax highlight in languages other than Python and HTML/css
<alecu> (the answer is: yes, since it's using Pygments which supports way too many languages)
<alecu> awesome that the devels are interested in us using it, and willing to help
<alecu> sorry, the bit about pygments was not supposed to be a question :-)
<dpm> np :)
<dpm> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-appdev-1411-more-code-examples
<alecu> I think it's a great idea. I've used the "Python Recipes" site hundreds of times, and having something similar for scopes and apps would be great.
<dholbach> +1
<dpm> http://code.activestate.com/recipes/langs/python/
<dpm> alecu, is it this one? ^
<alecu> yes, that one
<alecu> I don't know
<dobey> did stream just die?
<alecu> dobey: I still hear it
<dholbach> guys
<dholbach> do you want to join the hangout too? :)
<dobey> it's back after reloading. i just suddenly got the fuzzy "an error occurred" screen
<alecu> dpm: dholbach: on the other hand, more and more snippets in python are being posted in stackoverflow, which seems to have a nicer voting/comenting mechanism...
<alecu> and stuff in stackoverflow always shows up first in google.
<alecu> I mean, any stackoverflow result always shows up first.
<alecu> so, it would be great if this had good SEO
<dobey> SO's pagerank is funky, because there's like 10,000 SO sites, and they all link to each other :P
<dobey> it's like a spam newtork that's actually helpful
<dholbach> linkfarm.snippets.developer.ubuntu.com
<alecu> lol
<dpm> any more feedback/ideas?
<dobey> all my ideas are crazy :)
<dobey> if you want a site that has comments and voting and launchpad integration, you could just bring back brainstorm and fix up the theme :P
<dobey> (see, it's crazy)
<alecu> thanks guys for the session!
<alecu> dholbach: something nice about the python recipes site: "Fork this recipe" in each page.
<dholbach> nice one
<dpm> oh, nice
 * dholbach notes down in the pad
<alecu> what I find nice about the djangosnippets is that there's a place for markdown... something that's missing in a recipe site like https://gist.github.com/ (where forking seems to be very well done, though)
<alecu> dpm: so, if I had it my way, I'd like to have gist's forking capabilities, stackoverflow SEO and djangorecipes' flexibility :-)
<dpm> dholbach, I think that sounds like alecu is volunteering to help in the project? ;)
<alecu> dpm: to test it, sure :-) I can't commit time for coding, sorry :-(
<dpm> np :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/appdev-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/13/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2.html
#ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 2014-11-14
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/appdev-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/14/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: App Development | Terminal Planning | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22346/terminal-planning/
<akiva-thinkpad> yawn....
<akiva-thinkpad> morning
<swordfish90> morning, but we already had launch :) ...
<popey> gah
<popey> firefox *stab* *stab* *stab*
<swordfish90> Poor firefox, what happened?
<mzanetti> swordfish90: o/
<swordfish90> mzanetti: Hi! .. How are you?
<mzanetti> good, thanks :)
<mzanetti> watching your session no
<mzanetti> w
<swordfish90> Glad to hear that. It's my first one, I hope everything will be fine...
<popey> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYc9OFfR3isLocr9Xo3fX_glGGGb9jImRbSQl_ZeC_WTaZuWxA?authuser=0&hl=en
<mzanetti> I'm sure it will
<popey> swordfish90: akiva-thinkpad ^^
<akiva-thinkpad> o/
 * akiva-thinkpad reads popey's comments; lol
<popey> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-terminal-planning
<mzanetti> +1 for the cat attending
<popey> ☻
<mzanetti> QUESTION: if the new on is a fork again, are there any means to make sure it'll stay in sync?
<popey> actually, lets paste them into the pad because swordfish90 isnt here
 * mzanetti liked the drag for history a lot
<mzanetti> although sometimes I wished to be able to scroll up
<popey> +1
<mzanetti> scrollbar maybe?
<matv1> lol :)
<mzanetti> popey: http://i.imgur.com/TJj60sn.jpg
<mzanetti> floating menu and clipboard button
<popey> thanks
<matv1> turn off as default +1
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: App Development | Calculator planning | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22377/calculator-planning/
<matv1> Get BQ to slap on a scrollwheel on the phone :)
<matv1> yeah!
<popey> love that idea
<matv1> thnx guys. very informative
<sialamuchaaa> thanks guys
<popey> thank you!
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> popey: http://www.gsmdeal.eu/images/productimages/big/Sony%20Ericsson%20M600i%203.jpg
<popey> exactly!
<matv1> awsum :P
<popey> hey rpadovani
<rpadovani> o/ popey
<popey> hmm, no mihir?
<popey> rpadovani: you joining this hangout?
<rpadovani> popey, of course ;-)
<popey> ok
<popey> one moment
<popey> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcaBspi82YO5_P1C1P0r5-DMQG93d8ufN1R41bUSIA3oN5l_w?authuser=0&hl=en
<rpadovani> popey, mihir knows we switched this session and reminder one?
<popey> ah crap
 * popey emails him
<akiva-thinkpad> hey ricardo !
<rpadovani> o/
<akiva-thinkpad> New design!?
<rpadovani> yap :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What was wrong with the old design?
<akiva-thinkpad> too much blue?
<akiva-thinkpad> can see
<akiva-thinkpad> yep
<akiva-thinkpad> yap
<akiva-thinkpad> thats a smart way to do it
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> cheating calc
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Is there a QT component for doing calculator stuff?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Popey; what about your stolen firefox os Calculator App?
<akiva-thinkpad> Can you do currency conversions in pure qml?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION:^
<rpadovani> akiva-thinkpad, for the first one I think no, for the third I think yes, why not?
<akiva-thinkpad> cool
<akiva-thinkpad> Can't you save using a database?
<akiva-thinkpad> rpadovani,
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What font do you want to use? Ubuntu Mono or Ubuntu?
<popey> Ubuntu IMO
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: App Development | Webapps & HTML5 Apps Workshop | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22374/webapps-html5-apps-workshop/
<dbarth> hi there
<dbarth> we're about to start
<dbarth> you can ask questions as usual, in this channel
<dbarth> we'll take them in order once alexabreu marks a pause
<dbarth> you can also hop on the hangout if you have more questions at the end of the pres.
<dbarth> we'll have a q&a at the end
<dbarth> the presentation for this workshop is also available online at
<dbarth> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1oTMyYMIvZsfeBy7OJwIqiXP0AWWF8bzXUpdkT46oPHA/edit#slide=id.g4aec337b3_1_0
<dbarth> (but don't read all just yet ;)
<rschroll> We're not seeing the presentation full screen.  Just Jean-Francois's lovely face.
<rschroll> Demo is working now.
<rschroll> Again, we're not seeing the slides.
<rschroll> that does it
<alexabreu> rschroll, thx :)
<fortinux> yes we see it now
<dbarth> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcVY7ggM_xTrYt5DqerRQb-51R13yqKh9UuDYul4turwNBL4Q?authuser=0&hl=en
<rschroll> QUESTION: When will the HTML5 container move to Oxide?  (Or has it already done so?)
<fortinux> good presentation thanks
<rschroll> Yay!
<alexabreu> rschroll, the "meta bug" https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1388988
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1388988 in webbrowser-app "[webapp-container] html5 applications should use the container as a launcher" [High,In progress] - Assigned to Alexandre Abreu (abreu-alexandre)
<rschroll> I'm just waiting for the Oxide HTML5 container.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/appdev-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/14/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2.html
<dbarth> thanks and see you soon on the #ubuntu-webapps channel
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: App Development | Reminders Planning | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22345/reminders-planning/
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcDnPL8KAjiQoFxqszH8FepeTjRi7PVG8Uqp0esA7X3SC7myw
<dpm> and for whoever else wants to join
<dpm> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-reminders-planning
<dpm> any feedback on IRC?
<dpm> anything you guys would like to see in the app?
<mzanetti> not many people in here any more, eh? :)
<Letozaf_> what about the possibility to send a note by email ?
<Letozaf_> maybe post a note on facebook o g+
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: yep, I added "sharing notes" to the etherpad, we'll come to that after the tags discussion
<Letozaf_> :)
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/reminders-app/+milestone/2014-11-27
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/appdev-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/14/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2.html
